# Heading to 1sv btl in july



## patswin (14 Apr 2005)

Hi I am posted to the sevice battalion this summer and am wondering if any one has any views, comments on the place.I recently changed trades to mseop and am curious as to what other truckers think of the place. Is there any word on what the OP tempo ,plans are for the Battalion? bAny thoughts would be great. I have been told to expect to dig a lot lol.


----------



## PresterJohn (6 May 2005)

Don't worry. we have power tools for the digging lol. And plenty of people doing extras... :crybaby: 

and if you are fit to deploy, brother in arms, you will be. Oh yes... You will be. (insert sinister laugh here)

Shits and giggles, PresterJohn


----------



## poko (15 May 2006)

Iam not a trucker but i been in the trucker line. In my point of view there a lot of seeping and folding cam net and sitting and not much else. They do get bussy in the field thought. Like realy bussy


----------

